# Windows 8 pro screen problem.



## Just_Joey88 (Oct 29, 2012)

My english isn't that good so im going to try the best that i can.










The blue part on the picture is my current OS, the black behind it is the rest of the screen. However it doesnt get used. The grey is the casing of the screen.

Basicly i want the blue to make full use of the black. 



Its a 23 inch led screen from ACER but looks like its only using 21 inch of the screen.
Windows 8 pro is beeing used right now, win 7 did not have this problem.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Looks like the display resolution hasn't defaulted to the native resolution of your monitor which I think is 1920 x 1080, so take a look at your display resolution setting and adjust it to those values. Don't ask me how, I've never used Windows 8, nor do I intend to.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check in device manager to make sure your video driver is installed.

From the start screen type device manager in the right hand panel click on settings then device manager if there is a yellow call out under display then you'll need to install the video driver.


----------



## Just_Joey88 (Oct 29, 2012)

That didnt work, what else could it be


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That didn't work as in you could not install the video driver, there already was a video driver installed or changing the screen resolution didn't work?


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Have you tried to use the monitor itself and adjust its options to enlarge the screen?


----------



## Just_Joey88 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> That didn't work as in you could not install the video driver, there already was a video driver installed or changing the screen resolution didn't work?


Driver already installed. I reinstalled it, but didnt work.

And as for the monitor to enlarge. Didnt work either. But windows should do this by itself.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Might have to wait for a driver update to be released.

Yes Windows by default should use the max size of the monitor. But I had had plenty of times where I adjusted the settings on my monitor cause even with the resolution set at max, I was experiencing the same issues. It was not taking up the full screen. So stretching the screen with the monitor fixed my issues.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Are you using a monitor or a Television?

Also, what connection are you using (HDMI, DVI, or VGA)

HDMI is the long thin connector that looks like a squished D.
DVI is the long White or Grey connector that has a whole bunch of pins.
VGA is the smaller, Blue connector that has three rows of pins.


----------



## Just_Joey88 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed pictures, however i know somewhat about computers.

Its a monitor from acer (i dont beleave acer produces tv's)
It has a VGA and HDMI slot, im using HDMI. Have used it since the beginning.

Im kinda lost atm. its a bit frustrating for me because i work as an architect, and i wanna have as much view as i can get.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try using the VGA cable and see if the monitor is full screen.


----------



## Just_Joey88 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Try using the VGA cable and see if the monitor is full screen.


Tried it but didn't work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With the VGA cable is the monitor recognized by name and model or just a generic display?


----------



## Just_Joey88 (Oct 29, 2012)

Both by name well a model number of some sort. But i headed for work


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the model number of the Acer monitor?


----------



## Just_Joey88 (Oct 29, 2012)

Acer S240HLbid 24" LED

Het is blijkbaar een 24 inch.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try installing the Win7 monitor drivers> http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Driver/Monitor/Monitor_Acer_1.0_Vistax64Vistax86XPx86W7x86W7x64_A.zip?acerid=634387764790586546&Step1=Monitor&Step2=S%20Series&Step3=S240HL&OS=701&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6


I was looking for a manual but there is not one listed, it seems to me the monitor should have a full screen setting the driver may give you access to it through the settings panel in windows.


----------



## Just_Joey88 (Oct 29, 2012)

I will test it when im home, ill respond wether it worked or not.


----------



## Just_Joey88 (Oct 29, 2012)

it didnt work... not with DVI either


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I had this same problem when I ran the Consumer Preview. Haven't had it with any of the other pre-releases, or with RTM.

Could you provide us with your system specs?


----------



## Just_Joey88 (Oct 29, 2012)

Windows 8 PRO 64
Processor Intel® Core™ i7-2600
3,4*GHz

8 MB L3 cache

Chipset

Intel H61
Memory 6 GB DDR3 (1 x 2 GB, 1 x 4 GB)

1 TB SATA 3G (7200-rpm)

Video AMD Radeon HD 7570 with Avivo
technology


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Are you running multiple displays?

Those drivers should have no problem. I am running an HD6770 and have had no issues.


----------



## Just_Joey88 (Oct 29, 2012)

No, im not running multiple displays, I really dont know what to do anymore..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Open your device manager.

From the Start Screen
Start typing "Control Panel"
Open The control panel then open Device Manager.
Locate your video card device.
Right click and select properties.
Under the Driver tab, please post the version and date of the driver.


----------



## Just_Joey88 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not at home at the moment, but i did that and then tried to update it. It was the newest driver update.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may not be, that means it the newest in the MS database for that driver, often if you check the ATI or Nvida site there are newer ones.


----------



## Just_Joey88 (Oct 29, 2012)

version 8.97.10.6

i bought a new DVI cable because the other one was old, this worked. However i still want it to work with my HDMI maybe this info helps?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The newest version should be

8.982.0.0

Global Provider of Innovative Graphics, Processors and Media Solutions | AMD

And run the driver update tool.


----------

